# Grandma's Brag Book



## Warrigal (Feb 1, 2017)

I just found this photo of my youngest grand daughter courtesy of FaceBook. She has just finished her bachelors degree in Music after having first completed an advanced diploma. Her ambition is to follow up with a Masters in Music Therapy and she has recently been working in a facility for disabled children.

We recently celebrated Australia Day over here and this is what she wrote



> First time facilitating on my own today and the kids and I played Traditional Australian songs!





I am such a proud Grandma.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2017)

As you certainly have reason to be, Warri. Aren't grand children wonderful?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2017)

A beautiful,  head-on-straight  little lady.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 1, 2017)

You should be proud, Warri.


----------



## TICA (Feb 1, 2017)

Lovely Warri, very talented and obviously beautiful!


----------



## Pam (Feb 1, 2017)

Every right to be proud, Warri.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 1, 2017)

Lovely AND talented AND bright (they get that from their grandparents, you know)!  So, would she like to meet one of my grandsons?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 1, 2017)

She has a young man in tow. He has just finished his Bachelor of Medical Science and has been accepted into medicine starting this year. I like her taste; he is a very pleasant and gentle young man.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 1, 2017)

What a lovely face and wonderful smile and smart to boot, no surprise, with such a bloodline.


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2017)

Be proud, Warri.....be VERY proud.  What a fine young lady!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2017)

Great  photo and what a wonderful satisfying career choice. I wish her well.


----------



## grahamg (Feb 2, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Lovely AND talented AND bright (they get that from their grandparents, you know)!  So, would she like to meet one of my grandsons?



I agree they get their positive characteristics from us grandparents!


It looks as though your grandsons are too late on the scene though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 1, 2017)

As you should be Warrigal ! Congratulations to your grandddaughter. I especially love that her BS is in music! Keep us posted on where she goes from here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2020)

My granddaughter was mentioned in this article about her school. The "Charter School for Science and Technology and it's JROTC Lion Battalion announced that it has once again earned the highest unit qualification possible for SY 2020-2021, first awarded during the last school year. The most sought-after unit award is the Honor Unit with Distinction (HUD – Gold Star) rating."  

*The LION Battalion is currently commanded by Cadet LTC Ja'bria XXXXX*, and her senior enlisted advisor is Cadet CSM Jeremy XXXXX. Where effective leadership is critical, this achievement required the cadet battalion to score at least 95% on a rigorous 5-hour inspection conducted by the JROTC Chief from the U.S Army's 2nd ROTC Brigade at Fort Dix, NJ.  The inspection occurs only once every three years and is the most challenging part of the unit evaluation process. It includes an annual report of the 75 events in which the cadets participate each year and only the top three percent of the over 1700 programs in Army JROTC earns the HUD rating. PCSST is one of _six_ New Jersey JROTC programs to make this distinction and _the only_ Charter School."

My granddaughter has also maintained an A average all through grade and high school (currently 4.67 GPA). She keeps her head in the books and pushes herself sometimes too hard. We have to tell her to ease up. She started taking college prep courses at age 12 and represented her school at the Junior National Leadership Conference in Washington, DC about three years ago. Here she is in her uniform. This was taken in 2019 shortly after her 16th birthday
.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 22, 2020)

Three years on and I've just noticed some new traffic on this old thread.

One eyed Diva, how is your grand daughter doing in this difficult year of COVID 19?

To update you on my GD's progress...

After finishing her masters degree in Melbourne, she and some of her class went to India to work in a school for children with disabilities and to help the teachers set up their own appropriate music program.





This year she returned to Sydney and then the corona virus hit us. She was unable to return to Melbourne for her graduation so she gave herself one, in isolation. These are her photos.







She has been working this year with disabled children as a fully qualified professional music therapist. She is still in love with her young man and they have moved in together. He is still working towards a career as a doctor.

One of the joys of her life is that her elder sister had a baby last year and she is now a very proud and doting auntie. I might add that I am a very fulfilled and happy grand mother and great grand mother.

This photo was taken last Christmas


----------

